# Help.. CSV applied, how to apply for my spouse?



## ajueapen (Oct 27, 2015)

Dear experts,

I applied for Critical Skills Visa last week. I applied through the SA Embassy in Botswana. I failed to apply via VFS Global site as the payment method wasn't working at all. When I collected my application forms at the local SA Embassy, they said my wife can be applied as dependant and gave me another Visa form to fill. But on the day of submission they said, my wife cannot apply now. I need to first get CSV and then apply for a Job in SA and as soon as you get a job, you can apply for your wife. Is that how it works? Can anyone please confirm this?

If yes, after finding a job, my wife should be applied as what type of visa? How long does it take?

Regards


----------

